# How tight should MA headgear be?



## jamz (Feb 15, 2008)

Stupid question (I know, I know, no stupid questions only stupid people)  
I just ordered and received my first set of headgear, and it seems pretty tight .  I'm used to motor racing helmets being tight, should these be as well, or is loose better?  Ordered one for my 8 year ols as well, and his seems small too.  We both have fairly small heads, so I figures a small for him and medium for me would be okay.

They supposed to be tight, or not so much?


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 15, 2008)

Form fitting, but not so tight as to be uncomfortable or especially restrict bloodflow.


----------



## searcher (Feb 15, 2008)

Is it adjustable at all?   I use only headgear that is adjustable for my students.   I stopped wearing headgear a few years ago, in order to raise my awareness.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2008)

Headgear should be snug but not tight.  You should be able to move with almost no shifting while wearing the headgear.  Too tight headgear will often create headaches.  If you ordered yours though the mail and you think they may be a bit too tight, you might want to go one size up.  The company should be able to make the exchange at no extra charge.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 15, 2008)

Tight enough to stay in place when someone lands a good combo on it, or goes to a double neck tie and starts yanking your head around


----------



## chinto (Feb 16, 2008)

to me most MA head gear is more about hitting the floor with the head and not blows.
so if it stays on the head covering the head, especially the back of the head it does its job.


----------



## jamz (Feb 16, 2008)

searcher said:


> Is it adjustable at all?   I use only headgear that is adjustable for my students.   I stopped wearing headgear a few years ago, in order to raise my awareness.




It's adjustable in that it has a velcro chin strap, but the "dome" part won't fit on my dome without hauling it down a bit.  It's foam, so I wonder if it will stretch out.  I'm thinking that the next larger sixe up will be TOO large and that would be even worse.


Might be okay large though, it's just for a tournament and there's no head contact for us newbies.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 16, 2008)

chinto said:


> to me most MA head gear is more about hitting the floor with the head and not blows.
> so if it stays on the head covering the head, especially the back of the head it does its job.



I agree.  Headgear is to protect the head if one falls - not to protect against strikes - as a friend of mine found out when he was swept and hit his head on the floor; he had a minor concussion instead of a major head injury.



jamz said:


> It's adjustable in that it has a velcro chin strap, but the "dome" part won't fit on my dome without hauling it down a bit.  It's foam, so I wonder if it will stretch out.  I'm thinking that the next larger sixe up will be TOO large and that would be even worse.
> 
> 
> Might be okay large though, it's just for a tournament and there's no head contact for us newbies.



See above - head contact is not what headgear is for.  As far as stretching out goes, foam generally doesn't stretch, especially the foam-dipped kind; the coating in the dip prevents it.  Be careful trying to stretch it (if you do) because it _does_ rip.

Is there anyone in your class with the next size you can try on before ordering a different size?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have to agree headgear is for when you hit the floor, but still it need to be snugged not tight.


----------



## turtle (Feb 16, 2008)

Something else to consider, because the rules say no-contact doesn't mean you won't get hit. Accidents happen, probably moreso among folks who are new to sparring. I once saw a white belt break another white belt's nose in a no-contact sparring in class. The kicker misjudged the distance and the kickee (is that even a word? :lookie: ) flinched into the kick instead of away from it. Not trying to scare you, just keep in mind that even in no-contact sparring, blocking with your face is a bad idea.


----------



## jamz (Feb 16, 2008)

:lol:  I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## chinto (Feb 20, 2008)

jamz said:


> Stupid question (I know, I know, no stupid questions only stupid people)
> I just ordered and received my first set of headgear, and it seems pretty tight .  I'm used to motor racing helmets being tight, should these be as well, or is loose better?  Ordered one for my 8 year ols as well, and his seems small too.  We both have fairly small heads, so I figures a small for him and medium for me would be okay.
> 
> They supposed to be tight, or not so much?




the main thing for most head gear is not to protect from punches so much as protect the head when he is thrown or falls and strikes the head on the ground or some other surface.  so as long as its not flopping around and sliding over his eyes and stays on with no gap to hinder its job of absorbing the impact its good.


----------

